
Ask HN: Has anyone had experience of getting a partner a visa for the UK - chrisherd
I am a U.K. Citizen but we have no been together for the requisite two years which would enable her entry via that route. Does anyone have any other advice?
======
illwrks
Www.reddit.com/r/ukvisa is an excellent resource and can likely help you
better than anyone here.

